# hey insulator people!!



## Tony14 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey i just got back from walkin the tracks today and i am completely excited!! I found my first amber insulator...and not just one but two of them!!! From what i can tell the are cd168's? What is the age and value of these guys?


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 19, 2007)

front skirt


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 19, 2007)

back skirt


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 19, 2007)

this one shows the color the best...i would say somewhere between a rootbeer amber and an olive amber....Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## Beebs (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Tony, what an awesome find..Here's a web site you might like...  http://www.hemingray.net/  also 
http://www.hemingray.info/database/index.html  I hope they help you out.

 Happy Digging, Beebs[]


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks beebs that limited the age to the 1930's-40's...Anyone know the value of them? I have a clear one too but i know that that is a really common one. They were found with a couple of the cd 145 style with a B on the front skirt


----------



## ktbi (Sep 19, 2007)

Great finds Tony...I just started looking at insulators myself and am will be watching the responses....Thanks for sharing the photos....Ron


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks ron! I dont have any rare ones but i just like the way that they look. Its always nice to dig one or see em shinin in the sun up ontop of em poles! These amber ones really sparkled up there[]


----------



## bottlecol345 (Sep 19, 2007)

stuff like that is getting really hard to find out on the lines. Unfortunately, that shade of amber is rather common for that CD. They are worth about $15-20 each.


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Its by far the best one ive pulled off of a pole. The only other nicer one i have is an aqua brookfield but i dug it.


----------

